
Sparrow shot after it knocks over 23,000 dominoes (2005) - gerbilly
https://web.archive.org/web/20051126145855/http://www.dodemus.nl/
======
AndrewOMartin
Non archive link to the same story.
[http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4450958.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/europe/4450958.stm)

~~~
Someone
See also
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domino_Day_2005_sparrow](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Domino_Day_2005_sparrow)

------
hirundo
> "I just wish we could channel all this energy that went into one dead
> sparrow into saving the species"

Um, mission accomplished? Sparrows are hardly endangered.

~~~
derekp7
According to the article, the Common House Sparrow was put on the endangered
species list the year prior.

